# Major "Chafing" Issues...



## Pas de Dopage (Apr 16, 2009)

This thread deals with 'sensitive' areas of the body. You've been warned.

I've been riding for years and have never really had any problems with anything. Lately, though, I've been getting really chafed from riding. I don't really know what to do because I will take a week off, and it gets better, but after one ride it's as bad as, or worse than, before and I have to take another week off! Missing training time because of injuries is one thing, but this is ridiculous...

I've tried chamois cream, I'm meticulous about keeping myself and my riding clothes clean, and I spend as little time in my shorts after a ride as possible. I don't have saddle sores, and I've tried researching as much as possible, but all the remedies are what I'm already doing: Stay clean, use chamois cream...

At first I thought it was maybe jock itch or something, but after trying a bunch of anti-fungal treatments to no effect, I think it's just plain old irritated, chafed skin.

Anyone else deal with this? I don't want every ride to spell a week off the bike... Help!


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

No answers, but some other variables to consider:

Change laundry detergents lately? Using fabric softener? Using a different washing machine? (Maybe not all the soap/detergent isn't washing out).

How about other soaps? (bath soaps and shampoo

How about the chamois cream? (Never needed / used the stuff myself.) Maybe change brands or get a new jar...

Other possible allergy issues? Changes in your diet, environment or health that might make your skin more sensitive?

Good luck.


----------



## snowhoss (Feb 18, 2007)

*check your shorts*

seriously, I noticed chaffing myself even with chamois cream. I then discovered that if I pulled my shorts higher up my thigh, (making sure to have the spandex between my thighs and my junk) this decreased the chaffing. You want to avoid your bare skin from rubbing near that sensitive area so make sure the spandex is tucked into every nook and cranny or you'll get chaffing. Hope that makes sense and helps.


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

... you could consider a new saddle because your tender bits are being irritated by contact with it
or a better fitting pair of shorts maybe even bib shorts if you currant ones are sliding down


----------



## The_Pitbull (Nov 13, 2008)

have you tried something like dusting the boys with goldbond or similar before a ride?


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

I use Vaseline to prevent chafing. Works a charm and it's cheap. Give it a try.

I found that powder only made the problem worse (chafing and itching).


----------



## Breakable (Dec 15, 2009)

I have had problems recently too. I think maybe my chamois are too worn or something. For a quicker recovery I use diaper-rash ointment. That will usually get me back in the saddle in one or two days. Smells great too?????


----------



## gijsberg (Dec 2, 2005)

No answer from me either, but some considerations....
Last spring and summer I made some more hours on the bike, training for a long mtb ride. I had some chafing in the saddle region, and didn't took it to serious...

Before the ride apply some vaseline and after the ride I take a shower without soap and thoroughly dried everything and apply some little vaseline
Wash my shorts after every ride without fabric softener
The chafing/ irritating became that worse so I went to the doctor and he forwarded me to a dermatologist. He stated that is was eczema. I have some more eczema on my body, so it is within me. The chafing could have triggered it to start in the saddle region. So now I use hormone creme (with thinner skin as result) and use pills to reduce the itchy feeling. No bikeriding for me for about 3 months now and a unsure futher. It could also be a allergical reaction on _something_, but a bloodtest didn't give any result.

My planning for the next months; 

Letting the skin get to rest in combination with thoroughly attention (medication and care)
Since my bike saddles came stock with the bike I think I have to have a clooser look if the contact of derrièreis to bike is the wright one.
Gathering information at bike experts/ internet about saddle/ chamois to reduce chafing
Buy a new bike short / saddle and take a while to re-accustom my derrière back to cycling

Bottom Line: take the chaffing serious to prevent permanent skin damage!


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

gijsberg said:


> No answer from me either, but some considerations....
> Last spring and summer I made some more hours on the bike, training for a long mtb ride. I had some chafing in the saddle region, and didn't took it to serious...
> 
> Before the ride apply some vaseline and after the ride I take a shower without soap and thoroughly dried everything and apply some little vaseline
> ...


Interesting because bascially the opposite worked for me. I had been experiencing chafing and itching down there for literally YEARS and tried all sorts of OTC and prescription creams, pills, etc. None of it really worked. So I started doing the Vaseline thing and it worked great. I also shower with cold water and go easy on the soap. Now my itching and chafing problems are very minor - not totally gone, but very manageable.


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

Give Noxzema a shot.It works wonders! Vaseline will work as well,but be warned....If you don't thoroughly cleanse your skin after each use,the Vaseline can clog the pores in your skin,trapping bacteria,that can result in debilitating saddle sores.Saddle sores on the "Taint" etc,are the makings of a cycling nightmare,and you will pray to just have chaffing.:yikes:


----------

